# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  TECHNICS SL-EH600

## johnkou

Στο παραπανω ηχοσυστημα ψαχνω την καλωδιοταινια γιατι εχει σπασει το πλαστικο που υπαρχει στην μεση του καλωδιου που κουμπωνει σε ενα απο τα τρια κομματια του στερεοφωνικου.Ρωτησα σερβις μου ειπαν δεν υπαρχει,αν ξερει καποιος συναδερφος που μπορω νατο βρω ή πειτε καμια πατεντα να κανω.Κωδικος ανταλλακτικου ειναι REX0851.

----------


## navar

αν βάλεις μια φωτογραφία όλο και κάτι θα σκεφτούμε βλέποντάς την !

----------


## johnkou

Εχω φωτογραφια του ανταλλακτικου που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ σε μορφη .jpg ας μου πει καποιος πως την ανεβαζω.

----------


## navar

απάντηση στο θέμα
  επεξεργαστής κείμενου
διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων 
  add files
select files
  ok........

----------


## johnkou

Ελπιζω τωρα να το βλεπετε .

----------


## navar

είναι απίστευτα μικρή ! 
δεν δίνεις καλύτερα το link ?

μήπως είναι η ίδια που έχει και η panasonic ?
αν είναι ίδια την βρίσκεις σχετικά ευκολα στο νετ !

----------


## johnkou

Αν δεν φαινεται και τωρα νατη στειλω σε καποιον αλλο νατην ανεβασει.

----------


## johnkou

Οπως ειναι μαζεμενη η καλωδιοταινια στο μεσο εχει το πλαστικο κλιπσακι που κουμπωνει στο ενα απο τα τρια κομματια,αυτο εσπασε και ειναι τα καλωδια γυμνα εκει που πατουσαν οι επαφες του κλιπς.Ειναι κατι παρομοιο με τις καλωδιοταινιες που χρησιμοποιουνται στους υπολογιστες.

----------


## navar

μέτρα pin και παρείγειλε τον κατάλληλο IDC connector

----------


## johnkou

Κων/ τα πιν ειναι 19 της φισας ,idc connector εννοεις το πλαστικο που εσπασε και αν ναι απο που να το παραγγειλω;

----------


## navar

> Κων/ τα πιν ειναι 19 της φισας ,idc connector εννοεις το πλαστικο που εσπασε και αν ναι απο που να το παραγγειλω;


λογικά είναι 20πιν με το ένα βουλομένο για να μήν γίνει λάθος !!!!

δές εδώ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-way-Female-...item3cafae276f

----------


## johnkou

Τι να το κανω αυτο αφου δεν ταιριαζει στην υποδοχη του στερεοφωνικου;

----------


## navar

δεν είπες οτι είναι το ίδιο με αυτά τον σκληρών δίσκων ?

----------


## johnkou

Εννοουσα τον κονεκτορ οπως ειναι στους υπολογιστες για να καταλαβατε τι εσπασε.

----------


## johnkou

Τελικα καθησα και κολλησα μια καλωδιοταινια 19 πιν κατευθειαν πανω στις πλακετες,μια αναβε 10 οχι τελικα ανοιγω ενισχυτη-τροφοδοτικο και βλεπω οτι παλια ειχε πεσει νερο μεσα.Δεν ηταν σε ενα σημειο μονο και τελικα μετα απο 4ωρη ενασχοληση μαζι του βγηκε το πορισμα ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗ.

----------


## navar

> Τελικα καθησα και κολλησα μια καλωδιοταινια 19 πιν κατευθειαν πανω στις πλακετες,μια αναβε 10 οχι τελικα ανοιγω ενισχυτη-τροφοδοτικο και βλεπω οτι παλια ειχε πεσει νερο μεσα.Δεν ηταν σε ενα σημειο μονο και τελικα μετα απο 4ωρη ενασχοληση μαζι του βγηκε το πορισμα ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗ.


 αφού έκανες τόσο κόπο ... δεν κοιτάς μήπως το συνεφέρεις ?
και καλό μηχάνημα είναι και κρίμα ... άλλωστε όπως λέει η υπογραφή ενός μέλους "Η καλύτερη ανακύκλωση είναι η επισκευή"

προτείνω να κάνεις ενα θεματάκι για το τί μπορεί να καθαριστεί και τί να αλλαχτεί ωστε να επανέλθει στα συγκαλά του !

----------

